# Boxed Cpu-Kühler ausreichend?



## Holdie (14. Mai 2013)

*Boxed Cpu-Kühler ausreichend?*

Ich frage mich gerade ob bei mir der Boxed Kühler für meine CPU ausreichend ist oder ob ich doch lieber einen anderen montieren sollte. Wie kann ich das am besten feststellen und welche Kühler koennt ihr empfehlen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (14. Mai 2013)

Was hast du denn für eine CPU? Kann mit der App keine Sig sehen.
Du könntest mit Intel Burn Test deinen CPU voll auslasten und z.B mit OpenHardware Monitor die Temps überwachen.


----------



## Holdie (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boxed Cpu-Kühler ausreichend?*

Ist nen i5-2400


----------



## G0NZ0 (14. Mai 2013)

Gut da sollte der Boxed eig reichen. Du kannst ja wie gesagt mal die Temps anschauen und wenn es dir zu laut oder du denkst zu heiß wird, kannst du dir immer noch einen anderen kaufen. 

Z.B den Alpenföhn Sella oder den CM Hyper T4


----------



## facehugger (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boxed Cpu-Kühler ausreichend?*

Wie schon gesagt, sollte der Boxed ausreichen. Wenn dir die Lautstärke passt und die Temps im grünen Bereich sind (kannst diese ja mal hier posten), dann brauchste auch keinen alternativen Kühler. Zum Stressen deiner CPU empfiehlt sich auch Prime95 und die Werte kannst du mit CoreTemp/Realtemp auslesen lassen...

Gruß


----------



## Holdie (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boxed Cpu-Kühler ausreichend?*

Welche temp. Sollte bei der CPU nicht überschritten werden?


----------



## ich111 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boxed Cpu-Kühler ausreichend?*

Cpu sollte unter ca. 75°C bleiben


----------



## Mcool (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boxed Cpu-Kühler ausreichend?*

Der Boxed reicht absolut aus, dennoch ist er Lautstärkemäßig eher unerträglich für sensible Ohren xD


----------



## IRadio (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boxed Cpu-Kühler ausreichend?*

Mein boxed ging bei einem I7-2600 K mit schlecht gemachter WLP auf 72 Grad. Gute gamachte vielleicht 67.


----------



## Knappknacks (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boxed Cpu-Kühler ausreichend?*

Ich würd 30€ für nen kühler ausgeben z.b. mugen 3 muss nur passen


----------



## Holdie (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boxed Cpu-Kühler ausreichend?*

Ich werd am wochenende mal ausgiebig testen ob ich einen brauche oder nicht. Wenn die Temps ok bleibt er drin und die Lautstärke ist nicht so relevant. Mich störts nicht.
Danke erstmal für eure Ratschläge.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boxed Cpu-Kühler ausreichend?*

falls zu laut ein EKL sella mit bequite silentwing und es ist ruhe


----------

